# Gebrauchte SPS Bauteile



## casius (1 Februar 2004)

Weiß jemand wo es günstige gebrauchte SPS Bauteile (OP/S7/S5) gibt?


----------



## volker (1 Februar 2004)

schau mal bei e-bay. dort gibts sowas lang und satt


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (6 Februar 2004)

*Gebrauchte Hardware*

Hallo,

ebay ist sicher eine Möglichkeit.

Bei Grollmuss+Ripp gibt es auch eine gute Auswahl:

http://www.grollmus-ripp.de/gebraucht/index.php3

Auch bei uns gibt es ein Auswahl an gut erhaltenen Gebrauchtgeräten:

http://www.deltalogic.de/service/sps-hardware.htm

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Anonymous (22 Februar 2004)

probiers doch mal da.

http://www.helmholz.de

mfg casimo


----------



## Anonymous (10 Mai 2004)

oder hier :

http://www.sps-reparatur.de/home.htm

da gibt's gebrauchte oder neue teile (auch "raritäten"); teilweise günstiger als beim hersteller  :wink: 

gruß
bernd p.


----------



## Ralf (7 Juni 2004)

*Ebay*

Wenn ich sehe daß bei ebay Leute neue Originalverpackte S7 Baugruppen zum >>sofort kaufen<< Preis einstellen, der ca.35% unter Siemens Liste liegt, frag ich mich woher haben die die Teile.

Gruß

Ralf


----------



## Balou (7 Juni 2004)

Vom LKW gefallen 

 

Balou


----------



## plc_tippser (7 Juni 2004)

Wohnst Du bei mir in der Nähe das Du das mit den LKWs weißt? Liegen aber auch ständig hier rum   


			
				Balou schrieb:
			
		

> Vom LKW gefallen
> 
> 
> 
> Balou


Ist aber auch läääästig.


----------

